# Any owners of both Maltese and Havanese?



## Lau

Hi. I think there are a few owners on this forum who have both maltese and havanese? Would you be able to give me some advice on choosing between the breeds?

In terms of size the maltese is perfect for me. I live in London, UK and don't drive, so a small/light dog I can pick up and easily take on buses, tubes and trains is ideal. Also, I live in a very small apartment. (Which does have direct access to a big garden though).

However, in terms of personality, I'm thinking the Havanese might be better suited to my lifestyle. Barking/whining is my major worry. Hyperactivity/boisterousness is my second worry.

In an ideal world, I'd love a calm, self-assured small dog that isn't fazed by the hussle and bustle of city life.

I'm really worried that a Maltese (or indeed a Havanese) will make too much noise for me to work from home/be on the telephone - and annoy my neighbours. 

And I'm worried that the Havanese will be too big to sit on my lap whilst on public transport. London transport can get very overcrowded!

Oh, and I have a cat.

Any comments would be gratefully received. 
Thanks, 
Laura


----------



## baxterboy

I don't have a Maltese, but I know people who do, and from my experience, a Havanese would better suit your needs. They are a little 'sturdier' than Maltese--and have a certain amout of braveness that I think would fit in better with your lifestyle. Of course much of this is the personality of the individual dog, but as a whole Havs are not barkers (and I've found this to be true in my experience... Baxter is not noisy at ALL. He barks occassionally when he hears a noise to alert me, --- just a couple of times and quiets immediately when I acknowledge him.) He's a brave little guy, not skiddish around new people, places, etc. We live next to huge dogs and he isn't the least bit intimidated (I think he 'thinks' he's a big dog.... even though he's just 8 lbs.)  Baxter is quite small---he is almost 10 months old and is 8 lbs--- The vet believes he is pretty much full grown. He is quite portable. You should be able to get a general idea from your breeder how large the dog will get, if you are looking for a hav on the smaller side. Baxter was 7 months when we got him, so we pretty much knew he'd be small right off the bat.


----------



## ama0722

I have both-1 maltese, 2 havanese . I got my first dog- my maltese Belle cause I lived in an apartment and traveled a lot. She is perfect for that and loves going into a traveling bag (she knows it means bye bye). Belle weighs between 4.4 and 5.2lbs in her adult life so is very easy on the shoulder. I actually got Belle from a breeder who used the same stud as my friend and she has a calm lap dog maltese and I wanted he dog. Well, there was something else in the plans and I thought the little white peanut that was beating up the other puppy was adorable. To this day, I have a pistol  Belle barks when she is happy, sad, having fun, mad, etc. On that note, I have known some very calm maltese though. But in Europe, they often referred to as the maltese terrier (or terror!) After having Belle as a first dog, I do absolutely love a dog with a lot of personality, somedays I just wish it wasn't my dog  She is now going on 7 and hasn't calmed down. She still likes to chase after the birds, play hard, but she is the world's best therapy dog too. She can sit on laps for hours.

My Havs- one hardly ever barks and one is more vocal in nature. If Dora barks, something is wrong. Dash can be vocal but he is vocal when he gets hyper and we do agility which encourages it, he barks at other dogs to get them to play, etc. I find it adorable that he uses his voice. Ironically, Dash is the dog if you tell him enough, he is the first to get quiet. When we stay in hotels, etc the slamming of doors never spokes him. Dora on the other hand goes into guard dog Dora. Dasher is a tad under 10lbs and Dora is 12lbs and could probably lose a pound and get back to her girlish figure. They are both relative lap dogs to some other havs but I do find them a lot heavier to put in a bag and take on the go, they are about double Belle's size. 

So maybe you should think of how often will you be traveling with them? There are the bags on wheels if they are too heavy on your shoulders or backpacks, Maybe I have a bigger lap than you but they both fit on the laps relatively easy. Any dog can be smashed when it gets busy. I took Belle a few times in LA on the Metro and I just tucked her between me and the seat (she lives for visiting with people so I hide her from them cause eye contact gets her going).

But my best recommendation, which ever breed you decide, I would really say go meet the parents, see how they are in personality. Belle's dad was calm but her mom was a barker, hence the personality I got. We joke her and her cousin the only thing they have in common is they are both white. Belle was a terrorist to her from the moment she met her especially with her being that submissive. I met Dasher's parents and his mom loved to be on your lap and his half brother talked to me quiet a bit. Personality is very much inherited and I think that might help you find your perfect furchild.

Amanda


----------



## Scooter's Family

I have two Havanese and my neighbor has a Maltese. I love all 3 of them and almost got a Hav/Maltese mix as a rescue before our second Hav. I don't have anything to offer but I do agree with Amanda, go visit and meet the dogs! One puppy I thought was so cute we were warned about, at 7 weeks he could get out of any crate the breeder put him in. Needless to say, we didn't get him! You'll get lots of info on the temperament of the dogs from the breeder so I'd ask them.
Good luck with your search! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Lau

Many thanks for your comments - they have been most helpful. I've just weighed my cat - he's 11lbs - and is small for a male of his breed. With the help of your three's weights Amanda, that helped put things into perspective!! I've also enjoyed watching your furbabies on your blog. And as cute as Belle is, it's Dora and Dasher I'm most drawn to. I think I might find a Maltese just too tiny. 

All I need now is to actually meet some Havanese! There are only about 6 breeders in the whole of the country, here in the UK. So I'm unlikely to bump into one on the streets of London. Do you know if there are any UK forum members?

Laura


----------



## BeverlyA

Hi Laura,
It sounds as if you've made up your mind but I felt compelled to add my two cents  
I have a Maltese, which weighs 7 lbs, and 2 Havs that weigh 9 lbs and 14 lbs. My best friends Hav weighs 16 lbs. so you see there can be a big difference.

I think you're right going with a Hav though for your situation from what I've seen and heard. 
My Maltese is MUCH more active than any of my Havs and a much bigger barker.
The advice of finding a breeder who can give you an idea what kind of weights they expect from their puppies is great.
We do have some active European members and they might have more information about breeders close to you.
Good luck and please feel free to hang around while you search for your puppy!

Beverly


----------



## Lau

Thank you Beverly. I've been in contact with the only breeder in the UK who breeds both Havanese and Maltese. She thinks Maltese may well be the best breed for me and did say Havanese have been known to be a tad more snappy (I thought it was the other way around)!? However, she has a new litter of malts - so I'm thinking she may understandably be a little biased at the moment - and I did say portabability was an issue.

I probably just need to meet dogs of both breeds and see which way I'm inclined. Then find a good breeder to help match puppy temparament to my needs. Perhaps especially important if a maltese. A hyperactive dog that barks a lot wouldn't be right for me. My cat was the most vocal, confident and manic of the litter and he stressed me out as a kitten! It was difficult to be on the phone to clients with all the noise in the background, and the distracting swish of kitten with a death wish flying through the air!

Laura


----------



## Scooter's Family

My husband works from home often and takes Scooter into his office with him. He either lays in his little bed and chews on a toy or in DH's lap! Never makes a sound...but they're in the basement so he isn't looking out the front door or seeing stuff to bark at.

He's usually very quiet and just follows us around. Now that we have 2 they have their wild play times which can get loud but otherwise they're happily chewing toys, playing or sleeping.

These are wonderful companions and we're taking them more and more places with us!


----------



## Sheri

Laura, 

I would have to say I'd be very leery of a breeder of Havanese that said they can be "snappy." I'm sure it could be true about a line of dogs with bad temperaments or that have been abused or not socialized, but that would be true of any breed. That is definitely NOT a characteristic of the Havanese!

And, for barking...Tucker barks about an average of once a month.

Good luck finding some good dogs to consider and compare. Can you get to any shows? And, also, you might post a new thread that will catch English eyes, like "Breeders of Havs and Maltese in/close to England?" I know there are a couple of members in Sweden, and at least one in France.


----------



## Petaluna

Definitely meet some Havs before you make up your mind. I have yet to meet one I haven't loved, they are the most engaging little dogs. Less portable if they are larger, yes, but I couldn't even consider another breed once I met a few. (And I have met some very nice Maltese.) There is something different about Havs than the other toy breeds, it's hard to explain, but if you meet some well bred Havs with nice temperaments, you'll know what I mean. I had a yorkie for 15 years and she was not a big barker, but that was only because of my training. Otherwise, if you let her go, she did love the sound of her own voice. I feel like Yorkies and Maltese are kind of similar that way. Most of the Havs just seem a lot quieter, even when playing, so I would think that would be better for neighbors in an apartment situation. 

When I first started looking at this breed, I went to see some dogs that were in the 9lb range as adults. The puppy I chose will probably be 13-15lb, which for me is perfect, since even though the 9-pounders were sturdier than my yorkie (not as fine boned), and I would have been happy with that size as well had I chosen a breeder who typically had smaller puppies, I wanted a slightly larger dog this time. She won't be as easy to carry, I doubt I'll be routinely taking her out in a carrier, but even my yorkie (at 7-8klb at her heaviest) could tire out my arm after awhile. You could take something of similar weight in a bag with you when you're out and about - try a 5lb dumbell, 8lb, 10lb, or some wrapped canned food or something that you know the weight of to get an idea what it feels like to carry various weights around all day. You might find that even the lighter weights are tiresome after awhile. (Can you tell I'm rooting for you to get a Hav? :biggrin1 

Good luck! I'm sure whatever you decide on, you'll love your new puppy.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Whenever we take the dogs with us we're approached by so many people asking questions about them. Usually they've never heard of the breed so we explain for a few minutes. They always wind up telling us how cute, sweet, loving, etc. they are! We tell them how happy we are with them!

I hope you can find a breeder close by so you can visit with them and experience the loving, playful nature of these guys in person.


----------



## maryam187

Hey Laura and welcome. I don't know much about Maltese, but I REALLY want to stress on the fact that Sheri also mentioned: Havanese are NOT nippy dogs per se and I too would consider that poor breeding if the breeder herself states that about her own breeding stock. If someone owns a rescue or a Hav that's been attacked, etc. and later in life becomes a fearful nipper, that's different. But to start off with nippy Havanese is NOT normal.
Have you checked out the Havanese Club of GB website? Here's their very short breeder list: http://www.havaneseclub.co.uk/breeders%20list.htm Unfortunately none of them have a website posted there, so I couldn't check them out. I also find it weird, that the only health test required to become a member is the annual CERF test. There are a bunch of other health testings that should be done (hearing, hips, elbows, bile acids, etc.). We have Karin (username Karin117) here from Sweden and I bet you, she can help you find a great breeder maybe even in England. Click on members and then on K and you'll find her on the first K page. There are also a bunch of great breeders in Germany and Switzerland. Good luck.


----------



## hedygs

My neighbor across the street has a maltese and my oh my but she is a little yapper. I think she sees our door open from across the street and the barking begins. Our Hav rarely barks. Generally he does when someone is ringing the bell and that is usually to alert me to the fact. 

I agree with Diane that I have never met a Hav I haven't liked. You must see them in action to really understand the wonderful creatures that they are.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## karin117

Hi
There are very special regulations for to bring a dog to GB. We have strikt regulations here in sweden too, but för GB[/B]the dog would be about 1 year to have past the tests...

I love to talk Havaese...om my sv-english So feel free to contact me...I am quick on the mail....
AND NO a Havanese should NOT be snipping, they are friendly, outgoing, happy and outstanding....
If they are just that...they should NOT be in breeding since temper is a very inheritable.


----------



## ama0722

I will be honest, I have met a few havs that I didn't like their personality- both would be described as snippy and yappy but I think it is important to remember a lot of personality is genetic. So if Mom and Dad are scared or snippy for any breed, you very well could have that type of puppy whether it be a hav, maltese, etc. That is why I personally feel it is so important to meet the dogs parents if you can. 

I think if you find yourself more attracted to the hav go to some shows or try to meet any breeders you can especially if there aren't many there. Maltese are suppose to be small. Belle is average size not tiny. But she is a little thing compared to the Havs and I don't have giant Havs. When we first got her we were scared but she is a tough dog. However, that being said she doesnt play as hard with Dash and Dora as if they run into her, she flies!

While most people here are going to push you towards a Hav, I will say there are just as crazy maltese people  Out of most of my friends, Belle is the favorite dog. She is way more people outgoing than my Havs and so in your face that people tend to love her personality (they deal with her for an hour though!). If we go to playdates, my Neezers are more interested in other dogs. Belle could care less about the dogs and more about the people. She is very much a people dog.

Definitely check into health testing and try to find a hav in standard. There are some breeders (not sure if this is happening in the UK) that try to breed for little havs and unfortunately liver shunts can go along with that. Havs arent suppose to be the same size as maltese.


----------



## swtxsweetie

I agree with many people here...go meet the dogs! Each dog is so different. Momo is a whiner. He whines if he sees his bags of treats and can't have any. But it's something the breeder told me about when I met him the first time. But he's the only one in his litter who's very vocal when he wants something. My friend has a Maltese and he's definitely smaller than Momo and very, very, very well trained. I say trained instead of well behaved because I think part of the dog's personality is shaped by you, the owner. 

They are both good breeds. Of course I am biased towards Havanese and that's why I have one  Good luck with your search!


----------



## BeverlyA

OK, I know I already posted on this thread, but I'm going to post again 

I love Winston, my Maltese to pieces, but if I were to get another dog, I would get more Hav's, not another Maltese. Winston is much more terrier like, he does bark much more and more frantically.
I have NEVER heard of Hav's refered to as snappy! I'm sure it happens, but to refer to the breed that way just doesn't seem right to me at all!

I have also had many more health issues, ear trouble, extreme sensitive stomach, more housetraining trouble, marking problems, tear staining and grooming issues with my Maltese than with any of the Hav's. Now granted, my Maltese IS a rescue, so it's hard to say what kind of breeding and back ground he comes from.

If you can meet both breeds somewhere, like a dog show, it would be terrific. If you go to a breeder who has little white fluff balls, I'm guessing you'll bring one home! :baby:

Good luck!
Beverly


----------



## Lau

I just wanted to add an update following my initial posts in April. I am now a very happy owner of a boy Havanese and would like to thank all of you that helped with my questions on maltese v. havanese, and dog allergy etc. Your advice was invaluable. A Havanese was definitely the right breed for me! My baby boy came home at 10 weeks old and is now 17 weeks. I managed to find a fantastic breeder and he is one happy, confident, easy-going and intelligent pup. Plus I have had no allergic reaction to him at all. I continue to log into the forum now and then, mainly for reasurrance on issues, as I'm a first time owner. Thank you so much.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Great news! Aren't they wonderful dogs??? Post some photos so we can see your baby!


----------



## lfung5

ama0722 said:


> Definitely check into health testing and try to find a hav in standard. There are some breeders (not sure if this is happening in the UK) that try to breed for little havs and unfortunately liver shunts can go along with that. Havs arent suppose to be the same size as maltese.


Amanda is right. Don't go for the mini havs. The people that breed them small end up with all kinds of health issues. They don't do the health checks and are not within standard. My Bella is a 6-7lb havanese and she had a liver shunt. Cost thousands of dollars to correct.

I don't know much about the Maltese, but I love the Havanese. My guys aren't yappers and they love sitting on my lap. They are all very affectionate, especially my boys. I like their bigger size at 16-17 lbs. They both need to lose a pound


----------



## lfung5

oh, didn't realize this post was so old! He is adorable. I love his coloring and would love to see more pictures!


----------



## marb42

Congrats on your puppy, and I'm glad Havanese turned out to be the right choice for you. He sounds like a great little guy.
Gina


----------

